# A potential brother for Ollie!



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

So talked to our breeder yesterday about a puppy she feels is a good match for Ollie and us! Not sure I am ready to take the plunge just yet but wanted to share his cute little pix!!!!

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w267/catherinenorris/lalo8wk_016.jpg


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

He's adorable!!! You have the MHS bad!!!! You are talking to breeders. What does hubby think?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

How old is Ollie? Remember I got Valentino from the same breeder as you! He's so cute! Let us know if you get him! Vicki


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie was nine months on April 7...hubby is rolling his eyes....not sold on #2 yet!! altho he liked having Bear (our dog guest) around...

Catherine


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Catherine,

Looks like you've caught the MHS bug and bad!!! Your prospective new puppy is adorable.  Your hubby might be rolling his eyes, but I bet you can help win him over to your side. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

MHS strikes again!!  He is cute! Let us know how things turn out


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He sure is a cutie! He has the sad eyes in that pic. I just wanna snatch him up and love on him!  You just think long and hard about this....what am I saying! Just lookit that face!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my, what a cutie. What your husband is really saying is... keep asking & I will say yes Cause if he were not open to the idea, he would just say NO. Hope it goes well for you -he has beautiful markings!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I have found that even if my hubby says a "NO", in thime I can make it a YES. It's all about proper timing, if you know what I mean.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julia! Tsk, tsk, tsk..... I'm shocked!  

You're right though!  

Love that pic, Catherine! He's got bed head ! LOL


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

marjrc said:


> Julia! Tsk, tsk, tsk..... I'm shocked!
> 
> You're right though!


No you are not.  A person's got to do, what a person's got to do.  In this case, the end justifies the means.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

That is one adorable puppy ..


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm with Julie ~ you do what you got to do. lol


That is such a cute puppy, how can you say no?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Gee, I'm glad I'm seeing these puppy pictures on the internet. If I was in the same room, I'd want to take them all home!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think you're a gonner Catherine--- that little one just has to be ollie's pal.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK enough is enough Ollie is calling that beautiful baby brother!!
Laurie


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurief said:


> OK enough is enough Ollie is calling that beautiful baby brother!!
> Laurie


We are not at all enablers, are we!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

We are just happily "sic" mommies!!! sort of like the second biological clock ticking!!!

And some really great daddies!

Olliesmon...


----------

